# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Complete newbie, thinking about starting beekeeping.

## Citril

Hello! So glad I found the SBA! I've a couple of queries.

Allergies: I am severly allregic to wasps, but have no idea if this means I will have an allergy to bee stings. Many of the posts talk about the expectation, especially with new beekeepers, that you will get stung. Does anyone know if the allergy can crossover from wasps to bees?

Setting up: What is the best time of year to set up a hive?

Moving a hive: In all probability my family and I will be moving from the Highlands back to Argyll within the next couple of years. Do I have to leave it til a certain season before moving a hive?

Pregnancy & beekeeping: I am due in October with our third child, but I'm assuming there is no problem with me being a pregnant beekeeper?

Many thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## gavin

Hi Citril

Nice to see you here.  I became allergic to bee stings and have been desensitised by the kind people in Ninewells Hospital in Dundee.  There were wasp allergy sufferers being treated at the same time, and having plenty of opportunity to discuss things with the consultant it was clear that there is no cross-reaction between bees and wasps.

If you are still at risk of anaphylactic shock from wasp stings then it would pay to ask around and see if desensitisation is possible for you.

Setting up: about now is a good time as you could follow a small colony (a nuc) and build your own confidence handling it as it grows in size through the summer.  However I think that the Inverness Beekeepers Association run classes, so starting with those (early spring?) is often the best way.  In many parts of Scotland it is difficult to find local bees for sale at the moment, and most beekeepers would prefer folk not to bring in stocks from afar.

You can move a hive at any time of year.  Many beekeepers take theirs to the heather in August and September and bring them home after that.

I'm not aware of any issues with pregnancy.

best wishes

Gavin

----------


## Citril

Many thanks Gavin, I'll ask at my next appointment about the desensitisation, as I'm not sure they would risk that in pregnancy. It would, however, be wonderful to start a colony asap, so hopefully they will confirm there is no risk of cross-reaction.

However, reading up on articles, forum posts, etc, I can see that it is hard to come by local colonies to buy ... further investigation required methinks!

Kind regards

Susan

----------


## Trog

Hi Susan, and welcome to the forum!  Perhaps you could spend the time before you move to Argyll learning with your local association and maybe helping someone locally with their bees before taking the plunge when you move.  There are still places in Argyll without varroa so, personally, I wouldn't encourage anyone to bring in bees from the east coast.  Apart from anything else, the climate is different over on this side and you really want local bees which are used to the conditions.  As for beekeeping while pregnant, the only thing that might be a problem is lifting heavy supers - an awkward lift at the best of times!

----------


## Jimbo

Hi Susan,

Where about in Argyll will you be moving to?
There are a number of Associations in Argyll ie Helensburgh, Dunoon etc. that will help you get local bees,

Jimbo

----------


## Adam

I may be wrong but I recall that bee and wasp stings are different - one is acidic and one alkali - this may have a bearing on allergic reactions. I don't know how allergic you are - would an antihistamine be useful to take before inspecting colonies as a precaution? (Gavin will rpobably say that didn't work for him). If you do have a concern then you need to have someone nearby who knows of the potential problem who can get help as required.
Yes we do get stung on occasions, my own feeling is that the reaction to the stings is less than it used to be so maybe I am building up an immunity.

----------


## gavin

Gavin will say that he wasn't taking antihistamines so he doesn't know!

----------

